# Jersey boy here again lol



## colorcham427 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey all,

I am getting MORE AND MORE into spiders!!! I was lucky enough to catch a Brown Recluse spider that I spotted across my family room when playing COD black ops with ym younger bro LOL... I quickly said... "yoooo that's a nice sized spidey!!!" my brother of course made fun of me lol... I quickly got it, awefully shy spiders! It seemed very lathargec... I went out on my deck and caught it a few decent sized moths, this guy went to work within a split second! lol, was it slow moving due to it's shyness, or malnorishmeant??? hmmm.. whatever it was, it has either perked up in it's new home due to the food for energy, or, maybe it isn't in shock from being transported from a little 32 ounce deli cup into a nice tall enclosure with plenty of leaves and tree bark and twigs to climb?  

If this spider isn't good in captivity, please let me know, I wouldn't want it to be stressed out and maybe die from being stressed and not eating, etc?

I am very ignorant when it comes to spiders, so any help, info. is GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!

This guy could do me a nice pretty frost bite looking sore if it bite me and I don't get it treated lol... Funny to me, but really not, I take great precaution when having something that could do such a thing...

I believe it is full grown... Any way I could determine if it is a she or he? If it is a she, would "she" have a structure on her butt meant for laying her egg sack?

I have tons of blue bottle flies and dubia roaches and crickets for "it"...

Oh and I caught a yellow sack spider, I bleieve it is called a yellow recluse spider? This is much smaller, and she just pumped out a nice and fat ball of ova... Not really a sack, just a ball of cavier so to speak lol... The ball of ova is yellow. The spider is more of a light tan with translucent legs and face than yellow at all actually.

I apologize for my grammar and way of typing!


----------



## Silberrücken (Jun 5, 2011)

I would like to see pics of the Brown Recluse, if possible...  

S.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jun 5, 2011)

colorcham427 said:


> Oh and I caught a yellow sack spider, I bleieve it is called a yellow recluse spider?


No, they're called Yellow Sac Spiders.  That is the common name.  The scientific name is Cheiracanthium.  They're not recluses.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Jun 9, 2011)

I too would like to see a picture of this brown recluse....do they even live in NJ?


----------



## Boanerges (Jun 9, 2011)

ScottySalticid said:


> I too would like to see a picture of this brown recluse....do they even live in NJ?


I live in NJ but can not confirm or deny they are in the state because I never looked for them and don't know a ton about NJ native spiders. I would imagine so but not heavily if you know what I mean. This site states they have been reported in NJ but it doesn't look like the most common state for them to be. Don't know how reliable the link is though. I just put in Brown recluse spider NJ in google and that was the first link that popped up.

http://www.brown-recluse.com/spiderinfo.html


----------



## John Apple (Jun 9, 2011)

Like here in Michigan in a warehouse or two there could be small sustaining populations......You have caught a C inclusom....which I might add would be wild pressed to subdue a moth even when healthy....hence a few decent sized moths....these guys rarely tackle prey even half thier size....prefering to eat spiders and small crawling insects


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jun 9, 2011)

colorcham427 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was lucky enough to catch a Brown Recluse spider that I spotted across my family room when playing COD black ops with ym younger bro LOL...
> !


Any recluse found in NJ should be reported to a local entomologist for ID confirmation and cataloged as a locality record.  _Loxosceles rufescens,_ the Mediterranean recluse, is a possibility. Post a photo if possible.  PS I prefer MW2 over black ops any day.


----------



## neubii18 (Jun 9, 2011)

loxoscelesfear said:


> PS I prefer MW2 over black ops any day.


This is waaaaay of topic,but I just had to say...

Sniping in MW2 is amazing,but you can't beat the automatic warfare in Black Ops...

P.S. My gamertag is Whiteninja1098 on Xbox if anyone ever wants to play


----------



## John Apple (Jun 9, 2011)

Waaaayyyyyy too many irregularities for me to even think that you have a loxoceles....size being the first.....[laeta is the biggest I know].....feeding it 3 'good sized' moths is another....I would love to see a pic of 'each' spider you have....for i.d. purposes of course


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup, we need pics. As far as I'm aware, we're out of the brown recluse's natural range last time I looked it up. *WAAAYYY* out of their range. It's not exactly an uncommon misidentification.


----------



## colorcham427 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry for taking so long to reply! I am a busy guy lately with my new responsibility lol.. taking care of my 3 year old niece all the time now lol..

anyways, here is a link with a picture of a species that I see all the time: http://www.jsroses.com/i//BrownRecluseSpider.jpg

The spider that I originally thought to be a brown recluse spider died. however, i will try to find it's corpse, I believe I stuck it in the fridge! hopefully did not leave it out on my insect table. lol the insect table is where i do counts, and clean out smaller insect homes.

This is a link I found of a picture of a brown recluse spider. Is this the actual species that could possibly be found in NJ? 

http://www.brown-recluse.com/images/br7-full.jpg

From what I remember it did not look like this entirely, however, maybe it was the opposite sex? I am taking pix now (if i find the dang body) so hopefully the pix will take care of this.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Jun 25, 2011)

colorcham427 said:


> Sorry for taking so long to reply! I am a busy guy lately with my new responsibility lol.. taking care of my 3 year old niece all the time now lol..
> 
> anyways, here is a link with a picture of a species that I see all the time: http://www.jsroses.com/i//BrownRecluseSpider.jpg
> 
> ...


I'm still having a hard time believing the brown recluse can be found in NJ...we need YOUR photos, not stock photos!


----------



## hassman789 (Jun 25, 2011)

im going to use some phsycic powers here. If it isn't a recluse (not saying it isn't) then my next geuss would be a common daddy long legs (not the harvestman kind) because they are kind of big and leggy. And when I saw one up close, for it did look like it had a little violin on it, but I knew it was just a cobweb spider, so I can see that being a mistake. BUT again, not saying it isn't we can't know until we see pictures. Thats just my guess, and I'm kind of newbie so don't everyone rub it in my face if I'm wrong.


----------



## colorcham427 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry cannot find the body...   Must of been thrown out when my mom and brother were cleaning the downstairs room.

I am posting some pix of some cool spideys I find here in my backyard.

This one is tiny! Colored maroon with a brick tint to it. Very oddly shaped, like a widened arrow.







This one is sick! It reminds me of one of my mantid species Popa Spruca. This spider forms a cryptic pose and almost appears as a weird twig when closer to the branch.







Not sure what species? Yellow with lots of white on it's back. Orb weaver of some sort.... ?







WHAT IS THIS? lol








I love this kind, I find a ton of these in my area! Very pretty electric greens with amazing shiny silvers! Sorry for my camera and camera skills lol.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jul 3, 2011)

5. Leucauge venusta


----------



## John Apple (Jul 4, 2011)

well lessee here in order
first is Argyrodes trigonum....cool spiders to have around...the sac looks like an upside down vase...
second is an Uloborus...the tufts on the leg and color ....probably glamosus
this spider make a horizontal web that has no sticky silk.....the spider has a cribellum that puts this spider in the same group as hacklemesh weavers...the third also looks like an uloboridae
Fourth is an earwig...not a spider at all and a male to boot
third is as said L. venusta.....leave these around...great mosquito eaters

still looking for the recluse


----------



## terancheped42 (Jul 4, 2011)

brown recluses do live in NJ NY not nativly but they hitch rides and stuff on trucks and veicales i live in NY  and find them every were


----------

